# Me singing Che Gelida Manina



## Swedishguy27

Hello

Just to be clear i am no opera singer i am just a baritone trying to sing opera in this clip. It was a challenging song for sure. I have never sang opera in my life. I have mostly just sang black metal. So this was a first for me. Does it sound horrible?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MJXYfGNmst


----------



## Pugg

Swedishguy27 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just to be clear i am no opera singer i am just a baritone trying to sing opera in this clip. It was a challenging song for sure. I have never sang opera in my life. I have mostly just sang black metal. So this was a first for me. Does it sound horrible?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MJXYfGNmst


If I was you I stuck with the metal.


----------



## Swedishguy27

Ok in my ears i think i sang good im swedish so my italian is not good.


----------



## Swedishguy27

Does this one sound better?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1iUeNE4rMAw


----------



## bigshot

good lord......


----------



## Swedishguy27

bigshot said:


> good lord......


hahaha im gonna perform this song live tonight here in sweden.


----------



## bigshot

That ought to drive all of the audience to Norway


----------



## Pugg

bigshot said:


> That ought to drive all of the audience to Norway


And far beyond .......
( stick to the metal O.P)


----------



## Annied

I think it was brave to attempt something so difficult and different from what you normally sing, but not wise perhaps to post it on a forum where we've all heard it many times sung by top professionals with years of training under their belts.


----------



## Swedishguy27

Annied said:


> I think it was brave to attempt something so difficult and different from what you normally sing, but not wise perhaps to post it on a forum where we've all heard it many times sung by top professionals with years of training under their belts.


Well i will sing it live in a week i think it sounded good


----------



## gHeadphone

This is a difficult piece for a non classical singer so my hat is off to you Swedishguy

Lets us know how it goes? Will you be unaccompanied?


----------



## Swedishguy27

gHeadphone said:


> This is a difficult piece for a non classical singer so my hat is off to you Swedishguy
> 
> Lets us know how it goes? Will you be unaccompanied?


I am a baritone so it is hard but i try to practice pitch and how to pronounce italian since i am swedish. I will have a girl who will play violin with me.

Practiced it today and recorded it again http://vocaroo.com/i/s15jhTICPTqa


----------



## Pugg

The piece is just not suited for your voice, try another piece.


----------



## Swedishguy27

Pugg said:


> The piece is just not suited for your voice, try another piece.


I dont understand i dont think it sounds bad.


----------



## bigshot




----------



## Swedishguy27

Today i decided to stop singing opera and to stop singing all together. Bye and sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## Pugg

Swedishguy27 said:


> Today i decided to stop singing opera and to stop singing all together. Bye and sorry for wasting your time.


Best decision in your life.


----------



## Swedishguy27

Pugg said:


> Best decision in your life.


Yes i just made one last try and this will be my last attempt.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cBBhW9Vn6g


----------



## bigshot

Oh no! I won't be fooled again! I clicked on your link and listened to your singing before. That's a minute of my life I'll never be getting back again.


----------



## Art Rock

I bet he's making money every time one of us clicks his links....


----------



## Sloe

Swedishguy27 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just to be clear i am no opera singer i am just a baritone trying to sing opera in this clip. It was a challenging song for sure. I have never sang opera in my life. I have mostly just sang black metal. So this was a first for me. Does it sound horrible?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MJXYfGNmst


I think it was very brave of you to dispose yourself like that.


----------



## Annied

Forget the OP's recording, vocaroo's info page is a lot more entertaining, it had me laughing out loud once or twice.

http://vocaroo.com/?info


----------



## Swedishguy27

What sounds wrong??? I think it sounds good. I hit the notes.


----------



## Pugg

Swedishguy27 said:


> What sounds wrong??? I think it sounds good. I hit the notes.


No you don't , how many times do we have to say it out loud.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Swedishguy27 said:


> What sounds wrong??? I think it sounds good. I hit the notes.


I think you are forcing the vibrato. Also the song was made for honey-toned tenors. Your voice has a more gruff quality. I think you got a perfect voice for metal and hard rock. Why quit singing altogether if you can't a certain genre?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Swedishguy27 said:


> I dont understand i dont think it sounds bad.


How much Opera have you listened to in your life? If you haven't heard much, then it will probably sound like a pretty good attempt by your standards. I even think if you are going to perform it to your metal audience, if they like the style change, I think you'd be able to please them enough.

But if you are playing to a crowd that is well versed in Opera, they will hear the poor vibrato execution, and pitchiness of the notes, and lack of training.

It's a good attempt for never having done it before, and it's cool you want to broaden your horizons, but you are being unrealistic if you think you can learn how to sing Opera convincingly to an Opera crowd with just a weeks practice.

My opinion.


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> How much Opera have you listened to in your life? If you haven't heard much, then it will probably sound like a pretty good attempt by your standards. I even think if you are going to perform it to your metal audience, if they like the style change, I think you'd be able to please them enough.
> 
> But if you are playing to a crowd that is well versed in Opera, they will hear the poor vibrato execution, and pitchiness of the notes, and lack of training.
> 
> It's a good attempt for never having done it before, and it's cool you want to broaden your horizons, but you are being unrealistic if you think you can learn how to sing Opera convincingly to an Opera crowd with just a weeks practice.
> 
> My opinion.


Sorry captain, you can putt an audience trough this, it should be song like a higgledy trained tenor.
( One has to know his limits)


----------



## Swedishguy27

Yeah i think i sound better on this one. I dont know if i am a tenor or a baritone. I can hit a C5 in chest voice.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0n4RBrfYzTl


----------



## Pugg

Swedishguy27 said:


> Yeah i think i sound better on this one. I dont know if i am a tenor or a baritone. I can hit a C5 in chest voice.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0n4RBrfYzTl


Do yourself a favour and let a professional decide how you voice is.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> Sorry captain, you can putt an audience trough this, it should be song like a higgledy trained tenor.
> ( One has to know his limits)


I understand wanting to respect the craft, but I do think he could please a less aware crowd if they are even open to the sound of it.

But ya, people should know their limits, I agree.


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> I understand wanting to respect the craft, but I do think he could please a less aware crowd if they are even open to the sound of it.
> 
> But ya, people should know their limits, I agree.


And it's a bit of a insult, against all our advice keep saying that's its good.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> And it's a bit of a insult, against all our advice keep saying that's its good.


All we can do is give our opinion...he can take it or leave it. It's up to him what he does with our thoughts, I try not to take it personally when my advice isn't taken; in the end he is the artist, and we can support him, or not.


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> All we can do is give our opinion...he can take it or leave it. It's up to him what he does with our thoughts, I try not to take it personally when my advice isn't taken; in the end he is the artist, and we can support him, or not.


Did you listen to his last clip, just tacking the mickey.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> Did you listen to his last clip, just tacking the mickey.


No, I didn't care to listen to all the takes he posted.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> Did you listen to his last clip, just tacking the mickey.


I just listened, the backing band sounds good to me, but I don't care for the vocals, but also the quality of the recordings is very poor.


----------



## geralmar

I try to be supportive; but when I played the clip flies dropped dead from the ceiling. Seriously, I think we are being ribbed.


----------



## Annied

geralmar said:


> I try to be supportive; but when I played the clip flies dropped dead from the ceiling. Seriously, I think we are being ribbed.


I came to that conclusion a while ago.

I can't resist coming back though, but I stopped listening to the clips quite early on. There again, if they have the same effect on spiders as they did on your flies, I might give them another shot! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

I can not believe this guy is taking himself seriously, really, is he tone deaf or what?


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> I can not believe this guy is taking himself seriously, really, is he tone deaf or what?


I think he might be a troll.


----------



## hpowders

Swedishguy27 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just to be clear i am no opera singer i am just a baritone trying to sing opera in this clip. It was a challenging song for sure. I have never sang opera in my life. I have mostly just sang black metal. So this was a first for me. Does it sound horrible?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MJXYfGNmst


Nice! Nicolai Gedda would be envious!!

Good luck in your future endeavors!! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Swedishguy27 said:


> Well i will sing it live in a week i think it sounded good


When you come on a Classical Music forum and put yourself out there with an "audition" recording, realizing that most of us have been exposed to the greatest singers in the world, you should be prepared for frank criticism.

This is a very tough audience!!!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I think he might be a troll.


He may be a troll, who sings with wee soul.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I think he might be a troll.


People should control themself, wise man calling it internet terror.


----------



## Swedishguy27

I tried my last attempt. I am having a bit of a cold. If you people say this stink i shall put opera away and focus on metal instead.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1raeYSHIRgi


----------



## bigshot

You can't troll the same well too many times.


----------



## Pugg

Swedishguy27 said:


> I tried my last attempt. I am having a bit of a cold. If you people say this stink i shall put opera away and focus on metal instead.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1raeYSHIRgi


Do you getting kicks out of this?


----------



## Swedishguy27

This is a good recording i will attempt to sing it at a swedish audition this year.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1raeYSHIRgi


----------



## Pugg

Don't embarrass yourself and give this a rest.


----------



## bigshot

stick a fork in it and try trolling a fine art forum with your homemade picasso


----------



## Adamus

fuoco di gioia. Oh guter mond.


----------



## amfortas

Magnificent! You're going to be a huge star!

I'll be your agent if you'll advance me the first year's fee.


----------



## Swedishguy27

amfortas said:


> Magnificent! You're going to be a huge star!
> 
> I'll be your agent if you'll advance me the first year's fee.


Oh i can smell the irony miles away


----------



## Swedishguy27

Just recorded a worse version of this song.

https://www.smule.com/recording/che-gelida-manina-la-bohème-g-puccini/713794929_1506038253


----------



## amfortas

Swedishguy27 said:


> Oh i can smell the irony miles away


I'm as serious as you are. Honest!


----------



## Pugg

Swedishguy27 said:


> Just recorded a worse version of this song.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/che-gelida-manina-la-bohème-g-puccini/713794929_1506038253


It's called trolling, when it's not funny any more . :angel:


----------



## Swedishguy27

Ok last question do i sing good?


----------



## Pugg

Take some singing lesson with a good teacher, he will tell you.


----------



## Swedishguy27

Pugg said:


> Take some singing lesson with a good teacher, he will tell you.


Im asking people on this forum not a teacher.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Pugg

> Im asking people on this forum not a teacher.





bigshot said:


> good lord......





bigshot said:


> That ought to drive all of the audience to Norway





Annied said:


> I think it was brave to attempt something so difficult and different from what you normally sing, but not wise perhaps to post it on a forum where we've all heard it many times sung by top professionals with years of training under their belts.





bigshot said:


>


Just from the first page alone. :devil:


----------



## Swedishguy27

Pugg said:


> Just from the first page alone. :devil:


And what is that supposed to mean? You compare me with pavarotti lol


----------

